
Slack skyrockets 21% after making IBM its biggest account yet - sharjeelsayed
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/slack-stock-price-ibm-biggest-account-global-employees-messaging-platform-2020-2-1028890304
======
xfalcox
I wonder how they organize it on big companies like this. Is it running one
instance per team? Do they have a big one with the whole company also?

